# Sand Anchor?



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Was out at sand island a few weeks ago and threw out my regular anchor onto the beach. It worked ok, but thought its really not the ideal solution. So I went home and googled "sand anchor". The first result that came up was the sand spike http://www.sandspike.com/sandspike.shtml. I was like holy cow thats expensive. $50 - $90 for an anodized aluminum spike???? Sure its pretty, but holy ^&* its just an aluminum spike!

So I built this, one of my first TIG welding projects. It's pretty heavy duty stuff, 1/8th 6061T6 Hardened architectural grade tubing and angle. 

It's not anodized, like T Top aluminum, but who cares, it's an anchor. I took a wire wheel to it and it looks purty. It will turn colors from weather exposure because it's not anodized, but once again, who cares its an ANCHOR. It won't ever rust, its light weight, and it cost me a hell of a lot less than a purple sandspike.

This one is 17" long which is bigger than the smallest one on that sandspike page and should hold most common boat sizes. They say their 15" one will hold a 24' boat, mine is longer and looks to be wider as well, since mine is 3 inches wide ( 1.5 inch per side of angle ). So I would guess it will hold at LEAST a24' boat.

Let me know what you guys think, would be happy to build one for anyone else of ANY size, have plenty of aluminum.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK. I want one. These would be great for Blue Angels, Quietwater Beach, Fort McRae, or anywhere that I use both a bow and stern anchor. Much lighter and more compact than hauling a second danforth.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice...for a noob as well.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Tuna Man (12/9/2009)*Very nice...for a noob as well.


well I may be a nooB boater but I was a tig welder by trade for about 2 years , before I went in the military. Of course that was almost 20 years ago, but its pretty much like riding a bike


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice! :bowdown

I have a suggestion that'll help prevent a toe buster by passerbys....Maybe it is already the right size forflag pole...Insert a PFF flag oops,I mean your favorite flag/poleon the end where the rope attaches asa marker..

I'll want one too!:clap

Jimmy


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *jjam (12/9/2009)*Very nice! :bowdown
> 
> I have a suggestion that'll help prevent a toe buster by passerbys....Maybe it is already the right size forflag pole...Insert a PFF flag oops,I mean your favorite flag/poleon the end where the rope attaches asa marker..
> 
> ...




No problem, just tell me what you guys think is fair and ill make em up. By the way, the circular part has an inside diameter of 1.75 inches so it's definitely big enough for a Flag pole


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chopped, 

What ever price you come up with will be fair I'm sure...

Just let me know when I may pick mine up...No hurries, don't think I'll be beaching any time soon.lol. Weather but definitely want on for sure...maybe 2....one for each boat...

Jimmy


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll make up three or four tomorrow!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice work. hey how about a sand spike for a surf rod..same end will wk. great and last a life time. :clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Fishermon (12/10/2009)*nice work. hey how about a sand spike for a surf rod..same end will wk. great and last a life time. :clap


Funny you should mention that, this is a shorter version of a 4ft long aluminum sand spike fishing rod holder I made


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (12/9/2009)*I'll make up three or four tomorrow!




Ive got 5 of these in my garage ready to go to whoever wants em


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice! I'd like one as well. Where abouts are you? Have you decided on a price?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Well the ones on that website are $50-$90, I was thinking about $20 for PFF'ers, maybe more on a site like ebay or amazong. Would like to know what everyone thinks about that price... too much? too cheap?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Im between University mall and Cordova mall near Airport Blvd


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to buy one, please send contact info.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *82whaler (1/26/2010)*I would like to buy one, please send contact info.






will do!


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

very innovative, i hope to see sand island beach slap full of your spike anchors this summer.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

A smaller version of those would be great for tents and canopies for the beach. 10" would be perfect. Those stakes they sell at Academy and other stores are just not enough on those breezy days. If it is cost effective for you and you have the materials I would like to get the bigger version as well as about a dozen smaller ones. I will be back in town on the 19th of May.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I have some smaller tubing... I will see what I can do!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I picked one up from Kenny Mann on Monday.....Sweeeet


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet! Glad to know who it was, Kenny said someone stopped in. Glad you like it!


----------

